# What's the last album you bought?



## Namba (Jul 2, 2012)

So yeah, I just bought The Smashing Pumpkins's new album, Oceania... I'd give it a 8/10 to be honest. It isn't terrible, and it's definitely better than Zeitgeist simply because it sounds as if Billy Corgan has gotten a hold of his aged voice. However, between this and Zeitgeist it seems as though Corgan has abandoned the signature sound of the Pumpkins and went for something a lot lighter and less aggressive.  I guess it comes with age, ya'know? I get a feeling it'll be their last album, and I don't recommend it to people who weren't already Pumpkins fans in the first place. However there are a few tracks you can definitely jam to. My personal favorites were probably Quasar, The Chimera, Panopticon, and Pinwheels.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2012)

>receive paycheck
>spend all leisure money on records 

I guess the most recent order of this batch was the box set of 'From the Stairwell' by The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble (impulse buy; on sale for half off at Denovali). Atmosphere <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

I've never spent money on an album in my life.

The last _digital_ album that I've _obtained_ was *Neutral Milk Hotel - On Avery Island*.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 2, 2012)

I think it was Burn the Priest... also, people still buy albums? :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2012)

Jean Michel Jarre's _Rendez-Vous_


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

After further investigation I realized I payed too much for it, because, compared to other markets, U.S.-spec albums did not include all the bonus goodies like the Japanese (EMI Music Japan Inc version only) and French versions. Still beats listening to the defective version my sibling downloaded.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 2, 2012)

_Neck of The Woods _by Silversun Pickups

<3


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Little Ghost (Jul 3, 2012)

iamamiwhoami - Kin.

It's already my favorite album ever, so I had to buy it, even if it were 50 dollars after shipping. They were extremely backordered though, so it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jul 3, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


>



thank u for buying album


i bought an ivory backscratcher with your monie


----------



## Demensa (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the last album I bought was A Love Supreme by John Coltrane.

So good.

Sadly there are no good music stores around my area, except for JBHIFI, so I have to order most of my albums online and pay for shipping.
At least I'll be happy when I'm broke...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2012)

http://pixeljam.bandcamp.com/album/pixeljams-volume-1


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 4, 2012)

Great album. Definitely among my top 10 favorites.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 4, 2012)

i bought this really cool album by a band called Pocket Vinyl called "Monsters Talking".






it's really cool 'cause i got it from a local record shop that they played at, and it's one of 100 custom copies. :3


----------



## Namba (Jul 5, 2012)

Stumbled across this at Wal-Mart after just considering whether or not to get it. Pretty good hard rock band if you haven't heard of 'em (which I'm certain you have).


----------



## Lukar (Jul 5, 2012)

The last album I specifically bought was the Lapfox Anthology last year. However, back in September or so, I bought Solatorobo: Red the Hunter for the DS, which also came with a soundtrack CD.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 7, 2012)

I picked up Eiffel 65's Europop at a yard sale for $.50 today.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

Hm, well, let me go to my Recently Added folder in iTunes and find out.

Huh, looks like it was_ LIVING THINGS _by Linkin Park and _Welcome To the Newworld _from MAN WITH A MISSION. I wonder what's with all the capital letters musicians are throwing into things.


----------



## Pine (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll have to link this since the cover has been pretty controversial.

NSFW I guess


----------



## Resham (Jul 7, 2012)

Blut Aus Nord - The Work Which Transforms God

I like it.


----------



## Namba (Jul 7, 2012)

Pine said:


> I'll have to link this since the cover has been pretty controversial.
> 
> NSFW I guess


Haha! They would.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2012)

For some reason, the package delivery universe just kicked into gear today

 - Deathspell Omega - Drought LP
 - Jim Guthrie - Sword and Sworcery EP
 - Altar of Plagues - White Tomb LP (green transparent, ooo)
 - Dimentianon - Collapse the Void LP




Resham said:


> Blut Aus Nord - The Work Which Transforms God
> 
> I like it.



I think you are just fine


----------



## Plantar (Jul 9, 2012)

Blues Funeral by Mark Lanegan on iTunes, and Love's Gentle Maw by Tanks of Zen, and Dust by Screaming Trees at the same time.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 9, 2012)

Shigeto - Lineage
I still haven't listened to it fully yet because I'm still getting my fill of his other earlier album, Full Circle. (which I also bought)
Holy shit this stuff is amazing, it just blows my fucking mind. If you're into glitch-hop, get it NOW.


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2012)

Volbeat, _Beyond Hell / Above Heaven_ 

It's super good.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> thank u for buying album
> 
> 
> i bought an ivory backscratcher with your monie


Are you the real Gucci Mane?


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2012)

Bloody Panda - Summon

2xLP for cheap from this dude who runs a record label getting rid of some of his personal collection. Great, creative doom. Very cathartic.


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2012)

They're honestly not too bad. I guess I can see why they're so popular. And damn, their vocalist can sing.


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> They're honestly not too bad. I guess I can see why they're so popular. And damn, their vocalist can sing.


I love that band. Gonna see them this upcoming Friday! 

You should check out _American Capitalist_ if you liked that album; the new one is a step better.


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> I love that band. Gonna see them this upcoming Friday!
> 
> You should check out _American Capitalist_ if you liked that album; the new one is a step better.


Definitely. I'm starting to really dig it.

And also...
System of a Down - Toxicity

Bought this again because I fucking lost my first copy, and that pissed me off.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2012)

First album I ever actually bought in my life. I pre-ordered it a week before it came out. I was only really interested in the t-shirt, but the digipak came with it so yeah. n_n

I think it's a decent album. Definitely not as good as Nile's previous stuff; I feel this time they have gone a bit soft. I'd rate it a 80%.

*At the Gate of Sethu* by *Nile*


----------



## Namba (Jul 18, 2012)

I wanted to get this for a while, saw I had some cash to spend, and I fucking bought it. ABR just gets better with each album.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jul 19, 2012)

and


----------



## Namba (Jul 19, 2012)

This is gonna be the last one I buy for a while, since I'm gonna need to make sure I don't spend it all on music. Damn good album.


----------



## roundabout (Jul 19, 2012)

and


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

I actually got three at once, and don't know which one to listen to first X3
10000 Days- Tool
Suicide Season Cut Up!- Bring Me the Horizon
Around the Fur- Deftones


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2012)

Sigur Ros - Valtari

the day it came out
it just occurred to me that I haven't bought a new album in ~2 months


----------



## Namba (Jul 20, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Sigur Ros - Valtari
> 
> the day it came out
> it just occurred to me that I haven't bought a new album in ~2 months


I love Sigur Ros

...aaaand I lied. I HAD to buy this because, c'mon, Dream Theater fucking rocks, and so does this album.






Their new drummer isn't too bad. But he ain't Mike Portnoy, so it's not easy to get over.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 21, 2012)

Just bought it yesterday, Killer Mike's _R.A.P. Music_. It was produced by El-P. And I freaking _love_ El-P. Def Jux for the win.







Sollux said:


> I've never spent money on an album in my life.
> 
> The last _digital_ album that I've _obtained_ was *Neutral Milk Hotel - On Avery Island*.



I bet you feel really cool talking like that.


----------



## Magick (Jul 22, 2012)

Last album I got was... Hmmm, I think it was Meredead by Eyes Of Eden, wonderful music in my opinion.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 29, 2012)

The last two albums I got were 'Mother Earth' by Within Temptation, and another album by Sonata Arctica.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2012)

Bloody Fist Sampler, Nasenbluten.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

Dr Dee by Damon Albarn


----------



## Demensa (Jul 30, 2012)

Got some packages in the mail today! My first bunch out of my latest music binge:Untitled by Tera Melos Drugs/Complex by Tera MelosPatagonian Rats by Tera MelosGiant Robot by Buckethead (Being a CD that is not currently in print I was stoked when I found a copy on eBay for $6. This is the first album I've ever bought twice, the first being a digital copy).There's some good music in this thread by the way...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got 3 actually all by the same dj.
Ron D. Core;
Decibels of Destruction
Psychotic Episodes
Medical Mayhem


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

Do game soundtracks count? I got the soundtrack to Raiden 4 and DDP 4 included with the games. Great music. I got the track to Solatorobo also, but I don't like it's music too much.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Their new drummer isn't too bad. But he ain't Mike Portnoy, so it's not easy to get over.



Apparently the new guy didn't write any of the drum parts for this album; he's kind of just playing what Petrucci put into the drum machine when they were writing. Maybe he'll really shine on the next one?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 2, 2012)

Bought the Humble Music Bundle
http://www.humblebundle.com/

Will give a review of the music I bought since it's several artists and albums


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Last album I bought was David Garret - Rock Symphonies


----------



## Namba (Aug 3, 2012)

Aden said:


> Apparently the new guy didn't write any of the drum parts for this album; he's kind of just playing what Petrucci put into the drum machine when they were writing. Maybe he'll really shine on the next one?


Oh, damn... well that's no fun. Hopefully he'll get to show us what he's got next time around, like you said.  Pfff! And Portnoy thought he'd just leave and join A7X. My respect for him kind of went up when he did that for the memory of a friend (since Dream Theater was Jimmy Sullivan's favorite band, or one of them), and then down when I found out he wanted to stay in A7X and left Dream Theater. Idiot.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2012)

Last physical album I bought?  Black Cascade - Wolves in the Throne Room
Last digital album I bought?   hanDover - Skinny Puppy
Most recent album I have had magically appear in my music folder?   The Best of Kansas - Kansas


----------



## Gucci Mane (Aug 4, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> Are you the real Gucci Mane?



yes


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2012)

Nightmares from Rotterdam.
Funk da Fried-Simply Jeff.


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2012)

Caught the Lykathea Aflame - Elvenfris LP preorder; managed to snag a splatter copy B)


----------



## mrfoxwily (Aug 5, 2012)

Queen II - Queen


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 11, 2012)

Steve winwood - chronicles


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Traven V (Aug 13, 2012)

Fear Factory the Industrialist, still haven't listened to it.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 18, 2012)

Bought a few albums from a thrift shop this morning.

Lateralus - Tool
The Beekeeper - Tori Amos
Unplugged in New York - Nirvana
Core - Stone Temple Pilots

Can't wait to give 'em a listen.


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2012)

Last one I bought was a Hikaru Utada CD from an anime store.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Laggos (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 1, 2012)

Bought this off Amazon.com, _Chamber of Divine Elaboration_ by Reverence.






My god is it good, too.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I bought two albums off of iTunes at the same time recently.

American Capitalist by Five Finger Death Punch and the Madworld Original Soundtrack


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 5, 2012)

Do EPs count? :V




Just some sexy deep house music :3
There's almost too much bass in this lol, I hope it doesn't blow out my headphones


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Conker (Sep 9, 2012)

Bought two recently. I purchased _War of Angles_ last night at a Pop Evil concert and they all signed it for me. So that's pretty cool. Then today I picked up _The Curious Case Of_ which is Halestorm's second album.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 9, 2012)

Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes from a Memory by Dream Theater


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bought 2:

_*Dreamtime* - Cosmoflow_





Space-dance,  anyone?


_*Daft Punk *- Human After All_





It's OK, but doesn't stand a chance to _Discovery_. Gets tiresome after listening repetitively.
Got it for little more than $10, but the CD holding-spider-thingie was broken. Couldn't return it because of that. At least the CD is in working order, and that it didn't cost me nearly $20 like their _Alive_ album did (overpriced when one finds out US releases lack a bunch of stuff).


----------

